# Sunflower seeds VS Oats?



## Hamzakian (Jul 26, 2013)

My sheep are eating hay with not very high protein and I would like to feed them black oil sunflower seeds...but can they eat the hull/shells? Or would it be better for them to just eat plain oats?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Is it possible to find Protein blocks for sheep in your area?

Common sources of natural protein supplements include cottonseed, soybean, sunflower, linseed, and peanut meals.

I have had issues with whole sunflower seeds in the past, but that doesn't mean you will. 
Sunflower seeds just have a slightly higher protein count, compared to oats.
Oats tend to be a bit cheaper than sunflower seeds, at least in this area.

Could try both and see what they do best on.


Here are a few more options.
http://extension.missouri.edu/agconnection/newsletters/supplement/sheep_production.pdf


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

you have to be careful with sunflower seed due to the oil content, if you feed too much the oil can shutdown the bacteria in the rumen. If you need to increase the protein intake of the ewes you can use a protein block/tub or simply provide them with either a pelleted supplement or soybean meal.

Jim


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Oats is low protein too, so they wouldn't really boost much. I use wheat to supplement at high demand times. I also always have a mineral/protein block available to them at all times.

Do not know much about sunflower for feed, but as mentioned, the oil content is an issue.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I feed my sheep oats and whole corn. They have minerals available all the time. When it's flushing time, I add alfalfa pellets or soy meal. It takes a bit for them to get used to either one. I've feed the sunflower seeds but the other things are less expensive here.


----------



## Hamzakian (Jul 26, 2013)

So they can eat the hulls, as long as they have minerals. And watch the oil content...would half a cup a day be ok?


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

Hamzakian said:


> So they can eat the hulls, as long as they have minerals. And watch the oil content...would half a cup a day be ok?


That would be fine. I think even a cup a day would be OK.

I've never had a problem feeding them. Make sure they are the black oil kind, as the hulls are softer than the striped sunflower seeds.

Sunflower seeds are also high in Vitamin E and some minerals, so they make a good supplement in that way, besides providing some extra protein.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

I know that goats eat them, they are high in copper and I heard that they should not be fed to sheep because of that. Of course I may be totally wrong.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrientprofile&dbid=127

This is based on a quarter cup of, I assume, hulled seeds, not with the shells on.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Tabitha said:


> I know that goats eat them, they are high in copper and I heard that they should not be fed to sheep because of that. Of course I may be totally wrong.


I'm starting to read that maybe a little copper isn't a bad thing. The problem comes with feeds that have copper supplemented, and then a mineral block also copper supplemented. Some people are doing low dose copper boluses to control parasites in sheep that have not enough dietary copper. I forget the dose, it was much lower than the goat dose. The breeder I got my current sheep from offers loose minerals, one with copper and one without, and lets the sheep choose between them. That said, I have no idea what the copper dose in sunflower seeds is and how it compares.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

This article  seems to suggest 4g per year is a safe dose, but notes that the form is not easily absorbed, might need a lower dose in food. 

(4 grams / year) / (0.63 milligrams/.25cup) = 1587 cups per year. 
I think that's a fair safety margin unless it's your primary feed.


----------

